# geflochtene schnur gut und billig?



## dattelncarphunter (5. Dezember 2011)

mahlzeit liebe boardis
plane für nächstes jahr einige trips nach frankreich und habe in meiner gegend neue gewässer indenen ich auf weite distanz und mit vielen hindernissen fische. daher muss ich vier spulen mit geflochtener schnur a ca.500m bespulen. meine farage ist also war hat erfahrung mit guter aber auch günstiger geflochtenen?und wo habt ihr sie bezogen???

und nein ne schlagschnur  kommt nicht in frage da ich auf weiter distanz fische sprich schnurbogen hindernisse ect.

vielen dank für die antworten im vorraus 

lg basti:vik:


----------



## Seele (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

Dann führt eigentlich fast kein Weg an Gigafish vorbei. Kann ich für den Preis uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Nicht die Beste Schnur, aber in dem Preissegment mit viel Abstand vorne.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

Naja, ganz zu billig kann die auch nich seien, ich sage mal spare bei den Ködern ein wenig, und kaufe lieber teure Schnur als billige...
Ich glaube nich das es schön wäre ein schönes tier nur wegen der schnur zu versauen?!:c#d|uhoh::q
Schöne Grüße Carpfisherbasti


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

Habe die Schnur von ulli-dulli aus eBay, bin Super zufrieden und hatte diese Saison noch keine Probleme. Sie blasst auch nicht sonderlich aus.


----------



## arminpa65 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt

2 X 1000 Meter Powerline kaufen

recht gute schnur 


 die angaben zu durchmesser und tragkraft sind nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen.

a


----------



## dattelncarphunter (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

es geht ja nicht um sparen es geht um überflüssige geldaugeberei. und lieber an ködern zu sparen ist für mich der völlig falsche ansatz. wollte nur wissen wer mit welcher geflochtenen schnur welche erfahrung gemacht hat und das zu einem guten preis.

@ carpfisherbasti antworte doch nur wenn du eine antwort auf lager hast und nicht aus langeweile um einen post mehr zu haben


----------



## dattelncarphunter (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

die schnur von gigafish habe ich gar nicht gefunden in 1000 und oder 500m spulen?wie heisst denn die schnur


----------



## arminpa65 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*



dattelncarphunter schrieb:


> die schnur von gigafish habe ich gar nicht gefunden in 1000 und oder 500m spulen?wie heisst denn die schnur


 
ich meine powerline von gigafish


----------



## giorgio2111 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

Hallo,

sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich sowohl mit der Power Pro als auch mit der Quantum Quattron PT Super Braid (beim Spinnangeln) gemacht. Die Quantum gibt es z.B. bei Ebay im Moment für 1 Euro pro 10m, bei Deiner Menge geht es auf Anfrage ja evtl. noch was günstiger. Bei A&M Angelsport kosten 1000m Power Pro im Moment 89,95 Euro. Billiger gibt es die Power Pro wahrscheinlich nur direkt aus den USA, wäre vielleicht auch eine Alternative. Allerdings weiß ich da nicht, wie es mit Zoll, Steuern usw. aussieht. Und jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit dürfte es mit der Lieferzeit auch was länger dauern. Wie gesagt habe ich mit den oben genannten Schnüren nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, und alles <= 10 Euro pro 100m ist dafür ein sehr guter Preis, wie ich finde.

Hier mal die direkten Links zu den Angeboten.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260805905417?var=560033557876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Power-Pro-Gelb-015mm-90Kg-1000m_c67-68_p7823_x2.htm


Gruß
Guido


----------



## Karpfenprofi 10 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

Möchte mir auch eine Schlagschnur kaufen .Ein Freund von mir hat mir eine Comoran X Power empfollen, ich glaube die leiste ich mir auch.


Gruß:vik:


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*



Karpfenprofi 10 schrieb:


> Möchte mir auch eine Schlagschnur kaufen .Ein Freund von mir hat mir eine Comoran X Power empfollen, ich glaube die leiste ich mir auch.
> 
> 
> Gruß:vik:


Hier geht es nur nicht um Schlagschnüre. |wavey:


----------



## carpfisherbasti (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

Dattelncarphunter, mir geht es nicht darum mehr und mehr posts zu bekommen, ganz im Gegenteil ich will nur helfen...
Das ist für mich als Angler selbstverständlich...!

Das mit Köder sparen meine ich nur so: Nur so viel Boilies, Mais, Grundfutter, Flavour und andere Sorten und co. wie nötig!

Nicht einmal macht man was richtig, man will helfen und wird noch volgeschnautzt...|krach: Sorry, ich werde nichts mehr schreiben...!:c
Mann ey! |gr:
Ich schreibe nicht aus langeweile, nur so als Tipp#d


Gruß Carpfb.


----------



## Karpfenprofi 10 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

Entschuldigung nicht schlagschnur sondern geflochtene Schnur
 sorry.


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

ich kann wiedermal nur die spro snyper empfehlen! besser weil glatter als die powerpro. dünner bei gleicher (reeller)tragkraft. hab die 20er sowohl auf karpfen als auch in norge bis 180m tiefe gefischt! abriebfestigkeit ist auch gut. die 20er trägt angegebene 13kg und das passt auch. die 10kg schnur reicht auch dicke. wie gesagt.... für mich die schnur mit dem besten preis/leistungsverhältnis im moment.


----------



## dattelncarphunter (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

es geht ja nicht um vollgeschnautzt werden oder ihrgendwelche leute blöd anmachen. ich brauche keine 20 post´s in einer stunde sondern lieber diskrete und aussagekräftige antworten zum thema. lieber klasse als masse sollte es sein. finde in diesem forum gibt es leider zu wenig leute die echt ahnung haben und zu viele die sich zu allem äussern.

zurück zum thema


----------



## angelmisiu (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

Hast Du es mal mit der Spider Wire Code Red probiert?? Find ich auch eine recht gute Schnur!!! Für den Preis eigentlich nichts besseres aufm Markt ( ist meine Meinung ).


----------



## dattelncarphunter (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

die schnur macht ja keinen schlechten eindruck bloss die farbe ist nen bisschen auffällig . bei zweitausend metern bin ich aber auch bei schlappen 200euro nur für die schnur


----------



## giorgio2111 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

Die Hemmingway Dynasteel gibt es für 49,90 für die 1000m Spule, das wäre nur knapp die Hälfte von dem, was die bisherigen Empfehlungen kosten. Allerdings habe ich die Schnur noch nicht selber gefischt, nur darüber gelesen.

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand die Schnur und kann was dazu sagen. Vom Preis her auf jeden Fall interessant.

http://www.factory-shop.de/hemingway-dynasteel/produktionformationen.html

*Habe heute Morgen gesehen, dass der Preis wohl nicht für alle Schnurstärken gilt, schade ....*

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*

@dattelncarphunter:

Bevor du allzusehr auf's Geld achtest, versichere dich, dass die Schnur nicht zu stark auftreibt.
Ich nehme mal an, dass du an einem großen Gewässer auf Distanz fischen möchtest. Das wird m.M. nach leichter, wenn die Leine sinkt. Bei großen Gewässern kombiniert mit Wind ist es einfach angenehmer, wenn die Schnur schon beim Ablegen unter die Oberfläche sinkt.
Spul dir einfach etwas weniger auf die Rolle. Distanzen um die 250 m sind schon sehr schwer zu händeln und sehr weit draußen. Oft gibt es auch in Frankreich, sowohl in privaten, als auch in öffentlichen Gewässern ein Weitenlimit.

Wenn du mich fragst, nimmst du entweder die Nash Bullet Braid oder die Nash Bullet Braid.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*



angelmisiu schrieb:


> Hast Du es mal mit der Spider Wire Code Red probiert?? Find ich auch eine recht gute Schnur!!! Für den Preis eigentlich nichts besseres aufm Markt ( ist meine Meinung ).



Für sein Unternehmen ist die Spiderwire nix. Erwischst 'ne blöde Charge, reist die Schnur ohne Vorwarnung, ohne Grund, einfach mittendrin. Das kann einem grundsätzlich zwar bei jeder Schnur passieren, aber die Spiderwire Code Red ist da ein besonderer Kandidat, bei dem das seltsamer Weise sehr häufig auftritt, was hier im board auch schon häufig von vielen verschiedenen Usern festgestellt und hier niedergeschrieben wurde.
Zudem ist die Abriebfestigkeit, für den Einsatzzweck, bei der Code Red zu gering.

Normal hätte ich gesagt, bestell dir die Power Pro beim scissortail sports in USA, aber bei insgesamt 2000 Meter würde es knifflig mit Porto, Verpackung, Nachversteuerung, Zoll....

Ansonsten wäre wohl eine Schnur, wie die AHF Leitner Dyna Cast sinkend angesagt, weiß bloß gerade nicht, wo man die am Günstigsten und in Durchmessern deutlich unter 0,40mm, kaufen kann. Meist bekommt man die bloß in Wallershops in viel zu dickem Durchmesser(für Karpfenanglerzwecke), weil sinkend und abriebfest wäre echt wichtig!


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: geflochtene schnur gut und billig?*



> weil sinkend und abriebfest wäre echt wichtig!



So ist das. Power Pro ist sicherlich gut, ich habe die zum Spinnfischen. Die treibt aber garantiert auf!
Die Bullet ist momentan die beste Leine für diese Zwecke. Man kann damit auch 'slack line' angeln, bis 50 m hat sich durchaus bewährt.

Abriebsfestigkeit und Geflochtene geht sowieso nicht so gut zusammen, daher sollte man die Distanzen und Hindernisse gut prüfen, bevor man sehr weit auslegt.
Ich weiß ja nicht wo du angeln willst, aber es ist meist nicht notwendig, auf extreme Distanzen zu fischen. Ich persönlich hasse das mittlerweile wie die Pest. Das letzte mal hab ich das am Orient vor ca. 8 Jahren gemacht, damals mit irgendeiner geflochtenen Leine, die auftrieb und mit Abrissmontagen über einem sehr breiten Krautgürtel, allerdings in wurzelarmen Bereichen des Sees. Ich hab das dann irgendwann aufgegeben und durch frühes Aufstehen und Tagesangeln ausserhalb der Nachtzonen ausgeglichen und diese lediglich zum Campen missbraucht. Das war nur eine Frage der Inspiration und des Abwägens des Nutzens/Ärger/Risiko.


----------

